
Microsoft misses memo, launches DRM-laden mobile music store - pclark
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/01/microsoft-misses-memo-launches-drm-laden-mobile-music-store.ars
======
Xichekolas
Can't this be generalized? (At least as far as the web goes.)

 _Microsoft misses memo, launches <some clone of an existing service that is
actually worse in some way>_

